

Skype for Web - andor
https://web.skype.com/

======
drethemadrapper
No, it is not for the web if it still requires a plug-in in this era of
Webrtc, which is aimed at eliminating the use of plug-ins, at least the
prevalent media plug-ins.

The Skype app perhaps needs to be re-engineered/overhauled. Why would it still
need another app to be installed on an OS? We could forgive MS that it only
runs on the Chrome browser at the moment but can't they implement their
centralized architecture of the app to run only on the web? The app used to be
some sort of P2P before now.

~~~
asmicom
Awesome!. The world is now exploring Utox - [https://tox.im/](https://tox.im/)
It's got the same look and feel like Skype AND more secure, better UI, more
features e.t.c.

